

Ask HN: Is HN elitist by nature/design? - phantom_oracle

Based on the guidelines mentioned for use, it seems that HN is only welcoming to people that possess certain &#x27;perceived&#x27; knowledge (or are able to construct really brilliant technical questions related mostly to the electrical&#x2F;electronics, math&#x2F;science fields (with programming being a subset).<p>So instead of calling it anything else, is HN simply elitist by design?<p>PS. If I say, only valid&#x2F;intelligent responses welcome, does that in turn make my question elitist?
======
zwieback
I would say no. In common usage an elite includes only a very small group but
saying "please no beginner questions" _excludes_ a small group. Well, maybe a
fairly large group but you get the idea.

------
bdfh42
Specialist - by design.

There are a great many alternatives that are more general if that is what you
seek but you should not confuse a particular focus with elitism.

